# Buster Boo



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

pictures from todays outing to a friends 

Naked Buster









Om nom nom









Me and buster









me and buster









buster playing









buster


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

What a cutie


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful  
(and so is buster )


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww there he is , one of my fave dawgies ever , looking just as cute as can be


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

buster looks like a lovely lad


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very sweet Buster, I love that last photo! That surely a very yummy bone!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking very handsome


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Little cutie xxxx:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------

